# Recipes salads



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Blackened Salmon Salad5 oz. mixed greens2 oz. house dressing3 oz. blackened salmon1/4 oz. balsamic vinegar3 ea. orange slices3 ea. red pepper 1/2 oz. crispy capers1 sprig parsleyToss mixed greens in dressing.Place in large pasta bowl.Arrange orange slices on rim of plate with julienne of red pepper on each orange slice.Scatter crispy capers on rim of plate.Place salmon on top.Sprinkle with balsamic vinegar.Garnish with parsley. London Broil Salad5 oz. mixed greens2 oz. blue cheese dressing4 oz. rare London broil, sliced1 oz. blue cheese crumbles2 ea. tomato wedges2 ea. black olives2 spears asparagus1/2 oz. onion tangle1/2 oz. red pepper1/4 oz. cracked black pepper1 sprig rosemary1 ea. lemon wheel1 sprig parsleyToss greens with dressing.Place on large oval.Sprinkle with blue cheese.Lay slices of rare meat over salad.Sprinkle with cracked black pepper.Mound julienne of red pepper on center of meat.Place asparagus stalks around meat at right end of plate.Garnish with two tomato wedges, two asparagus tips, tangle of onion, two black olives, rosemary sprig, parsley sprig and lemon wheel.Oyster Salad5 oz. mixed greens2 oz. Caesar dressing5 oz. onion rings6 ea. yearling oysters, fried2 oz. diced bacon5 ea. tomato wedges2 oz. blue cheese1 oz. scallions, chopped1 ea. lemon wheel1 ea. sprig parsleyToss greens with dressing.Place in large pasta bowl.Sprinkle with blue cheese across top.Place tomatoes on top to form a star.Place oysters on crown of salad.Sprinkle bacon and scallion on top.Make a ring around the rim of bowl with the onion rings.Garnish with lemon wheel and parsley.Bay Shrimp Salad6 oz. spinach5 oz. linguine, cooked4 oz. peanut dressing2 oz. bay shrimp5 ea. cucumber slice1/2 oz. red pepper, chopped1 sprig parsleyPlace spinach in large pasta bowl.Toss linguini and bay shrimp with peanut dressing, place on top of spinach making sure shrimp is on top.Make a star with cucumber slices, garnishing with chopped red pepper.Garnish with parsley sprig.Mediterranean Style Salad3 oz. spinach5 oz. penne, cooked3 oz. beans6 ea. kalamata olives10 ea. tomato, diced6 ea. cucumber, diced6 ea. red onion, diced4 oz. house dressing1 ea. hard-boiled egg, chopped1 oz. prosciutto, chopped1 oz. Parmesan cheese1/4 oz. basilPinch of salt & Pepper1 sprig parsley1 sprig rosemaryMake a bed in large pasta bowl with spinach.Toss penne, beans, tomatoes, cucumbers and onion with house dressing.Mount mixture in center of bowl and sprinkle with salt & Pepper.Sprinkle olives, chopped eggs, prosciutto, Parmesan and basil over mixture.Garnish with parsley and rosemary.Rockfish Salad 5 oz. spinach2 oz. mustard dressing6 oz. vegetable mix3 ea. tomato wedges3 hard cooked eggs halves3-3 oz. Cajun style rockfish wedges1/4 oz. chopped mintToss spinach and vegetable mix with dressing.Place in large pasta bowl.Place rockfish on salad to form a pinwheel.In each wedge near rim place a tomato wedge and 1/2 of egg.Sprinkle chopped mint on rockfish.Rockfish breaded with panko, chopped pecans, Cajun spice, and then fried.Greek Chicken Salad1/2 head chopped romaine hearts3 oz. diced cucumber3 oz. diced tomato2 oz. diced red onion2 oz. feta, crumbled8 ea. kalamata olives1/2 oz. red wine vinegar1-1/2 oz. extra virgin olive oil4 oz. grilled chicken1 sprig ea. rosemary/parsley1 oz. herb mixChop romaine and place in large pasta bowl.Sprinkle liberally with oil and vinegar.Arrange cucumber, onions, tomatoes in thirds on top of lettuce.Sprinkle feta and kalamata olives over the top of salad.Baste chicken in herb mix and olive oil, mix, then slice on a hard bias.Arrange in rosette style on top of salad.Drizzle with vinegar and olive oil.Sprinkle with herb mix.Caesar Salad with Chicken1/2 head chopped romaine hearts4 oz. grilled chicken breast2 oz. Caesar dressing2 oz. romano cheese7-9 ea. croutons1 ea. lemon wheel1 sprig parsleyToss romaine in bowl, coating well with dressing.Carefully lay on large oval, keeping romaine facing in same direction.Sprinkle with romano and croutons.On hard bias thinly slice chicken, shingling across whole salad, covering grill marks.Garnish with lemon wheel and parsley.Chicken Pear Salad5 oz. mixed greens2 oz. house dressing1/2 ea. pear3 oz. grilled chicken breast1-1/2 oz. blue cheese1/2 oz. candied walnuts1/2 oz. roasted red pepper1/4 oz. balsamic vinegarToss mixed greens with 1 oz. chopped pear, candied walnuts and chicken, cut lengthwise and sliced on hard bias, in house dressing.Place on large pasta bowl.Wedge remaining pear and make a star effect.Sprinkle with blue cheese and balsamic vinegar.Scatter red pepper julienne.Cobb Salad1/4 head iceberg lettuce, chopped2 oz. 1000 Island Dressing3 oz. blue cheese2 oz. avocado3 oz. diced tomato2 oz. diced, cooked bacon3 oz. diced, cooked turkey2 oz. hard cooked egg1 sprig parsleyToss chopped iceberg with dressing and mound in large pasta bowl.Run lines across the salad, starting with avocado, blue cheese, tomato, bacon, turkey and egg.Garnish with sprig of parsley.Note: Size of dice is important. All should be the same 1/2 inch square.Oriental Chicken Salad3 oz. shredded red cabbage8 oz. vegetable mix5 oz. cooked linguini7-8 ea. cucumber slices4 oz. grilled chicken breast7 ea. snow peas1/2 oz. pickled ginger1/4 oz. roasted red pepper, small dicedLight sprinkle of black sesame seeds3 stalks scallions4 oz. peanut dressingRice wine vinegarSugarSesame oilSalad oilSoy sauceHoneyPlace cucumber slices in vinegar mixture (see below).Line inside rim of large pasta bowl with shredded cabbage.Toss vegetable mix, snow peas and linguini with peanut dressing and mound in center of bowl.Cut chicken on hard bias and thinly slice.Place chicken half way around the mound of vegetables.Pull cucumber slices out of vinegar mixture and continue around vegetables to complete the circle.Sprinkle diced red pepper and sesame seeds over cucumber.Lightly baste chicken (see below).Top with ginger and chopped scallion.Finish with row of stalks of scallions (like chopsticks)Vinegar for Cucumbers: 2 parts rice wine vinegar, 1 part water, 1 packet sugar.Baste for Chicken: 2 parts sesame oil, 1 part salad oil, 1 part water, 1 part soy sauce, 1 oz. honey.


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

EricSince your brother is a chef has he used some of these before ? I printed them off


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Donna, my brother an I are both chefs, I have been a chef for over 15 years and we have both used these recipes.I have even cooked for Clinton and Al Gore when Clinton was president and a ton of other movie celebrities and music celebrities over the years.I hope you enjoy them.







bon appetite


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

"I hope you enjoy them. "Just be sure to check the ingredients against your test results first, and drop the reactives or cross-reactives when you make them. Some of the ingredients are quite, no VERY, common lost-tolerance food problems for diarrheics.MNL


----------

